# Cannot Charge 3rd Generation Kindle



## mmpotash (Sep 27, 2017)

I haven't used this 3rd generation Kindle for a few years. When connecting the micro USB for charging the light comes on but the "Empty Battery" screen stays on, even though it's been plugged in an hour.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its possible the battery just died if its been sitting on empty for years. But let it stay on the charger for at least 24 hours. Wall charger. An hour might not be enough. It might of course not come back alive at all. But its worth a try, just give it time. When you say 3rd gen, you are talking about the kindle keyboard?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

That sometimes happens if the battery has been dead for awhile. It happened to both my mom and niece's kindles and doing a hard reboot fixed the problem. 

Try holding down the power button to get it to reboot. I don't remember if we did it while the kindles was plugged or unplugged... you may want to try it both ways if not successful the 1st try.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I would also try a different charging cable. My K3 had not been charged for a long time and the charging light would not stay on. But I left it overnight and it was ‘green’ when I checked it in the morning. 

Since then, I have noticed that if I try to charge from a laptop USB port, my K3’s charging light will come on for awhile and then go off without charging completely (maybe it continues to charge slowly but not enough to keep the amber light on). But if I plug it in a USB charger (with slightly higher amperage) it charges up normally. For some reason it the only device that has an issue charging from the USB port. Perhaps the K3 has some oxidation or crud on the contacts and needs a little extra. 

Other than that the thing still works - but it is a little too quaint for me to enjoy reading on.


----------

